# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions >  Pikachu (Pokemon) Vs. Suezo (Monster Rancher)

## Bartmanhomer

Hello everyone. Today I'm going to do a battle analysis on the popular video game mascots to see who will win in a fight which is Pikachu in the Pokemon video game and anime series and Suezo from the Monster Rancher video game. Pikachu is a Mouse Pokemon who happen to be very iconic throughout the Pokemon series. He fight against so many battles and legendary Pokemon and he save the world so many times, it's no wonder he was very famous for what he represented in the Pokemon franchise. After further research, Pikachu has so many attacks and abilities such as Thunder Shock, Agility, Thunder, Volt Tackle, Electro Ball, Gigavolt Havoc, Breakneck Blitz, Corkscrew Crash, 10,000,000 Volt Thunderbolt, Static, Lightning, Tail Whip, Growl, Play Nice, Quick Attack, Thunder Wave, Feint, Double Team, Spark, Nuzzle, Discharge, Slam, Wild Charge, Light Screen, Thunder, Catastropika and Iron Tail.

Now we are on to Suezo. Suezo is an eyeball who's very popular with its selfishness and anger. Its attacks are Tongue Slap, Tail Assault, Kiss, Chow Down, Lick, Spit, Telepathy, Teleport, Telekinesis, Eye Beam, Yodel, Chewing, Bite, Give Me, Deep Kiss, 100 Fists, Noise, Hypnosis, Meteor, Psychokinesis, Suezo Beam, Eat, Iris Beam, Hicks Cure, and Kyuki Cure.

Pikachu Pokemon type is pure Electric-Type and Suezo would be a pure Psychic-Type knowing that it has so many psychic moves. So in a one-on-one battle, Pikachu would be the victor of this battle. So what are your thoughts on this battle analysis? I'll love to hear everyone's opinions on this fight.  :Smile:

----------

